# Maple choked by tow chain



## Treetom (Aug 26, 2010)

Recent removal of a large maple held together with a tow chain. The chain was only visible in one spot, otherwise buried in the wood.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 26, 2010)

That last shot was especially sweet. No bucket this time?


----------



## Treetom (Aug 26, 2010)

*Bucket + crane so sweet.*

Funny you should ask, Blakes. Waiting on Altec for a part.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 26, 2010)

Treetom said:


> Funny you should ask, Blakes. Waiting on Altec for a part.



Well now your talkin', Tom. No need for the bucket on that gig. Good work!


----------



## Treetom (Aug 26, 2010)

*Thank you, Blakes.*

A few more.


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 27, 2010)

nice work. that graple? looks sweet!


----------



## Treetom (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks. The Swinger loader has a homemade bucket-grapple someone fabricated. Picked it up used at A&O Forklift in Edmore, MI. Handy little machine.


----------



## Nosmo (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice work - good cleanup and good photos. Did you all grind out the stump. I notice what seems to be a new bush and a circle of stones in the last photo.

Again - nice work.
Nosmo


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice job as always Tom. From the pictures it looks like that tree could've been a flopper??


----------



## Treetom (Aug 28, 2010)

*Stump ground out, yes*

It's hard to see where the stump was in the last pic. We spent a lot of time grinding, cleaning up and back filling so it never looked like a tree was there. The tree leaned a bit much to flop.


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 28, 2010)

Great work nice pictures that clean up was tip top like the tree was never there. 

Can you offer or suggests your client gets quote to replant the site with 2 nice suitable trees this Autumn.


----------



## Treetom (Aug 28, 2010)

*Enough trees in that yard.*

The tree was planted way back in the last century by the client's parents. He's in his 80's and isn't interested in having any more trees in his yard, of which there are plenty. By the way, that maple was on the north side of the house, which isn't ideal for a shade tree in this area.


----------



## cat-face timber (Sep 20, 2010)

My hat is off to you Aborist guys
I have worked in the log woods and gotten lots of firewood but to actually cut a tree block by block and lower it to the ground is amazing.

WOW!!!!

Worth every cent you ever get!!!


----------



## atvguns (Sep 26, 2010)

great job


----------



## SIWEL (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks good, I like the swinger


----------



## anysawpat (Oct 8, 2010)

*Nice job*

Great Job, Wish you had taken down the big oak a moms house, The guy dropped it on the corner of the house,he said he knew what he was doing.


----------



## Iska3 (Oct 27, 2010)

cat-face timber said:


> My hat is off to you Aborist guys
> I have worked in the log woods and gotten lots of firewood but to actually cut a tree block by block and lower it to the ground is amazing.
> 
> WOW!!!!
> ...



:agree2: Great Job right up to the end..


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 3, 2010)

Treetom, shall I suggest adding a big chipper to your operation. Then you can feed the crane picks right into the chipper. That should save you a bunch of time and make that crane even more efficient.


----------



## The Count (Nov 14, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> Great work nice pictures that clean up was tip top like the tree was never there.
> 
> Can you offer or suggests your client gets quote to replant the site with 2 nice suitable trees this Autumn.



I say 3 due to harmony, equilibrium and symmetry ... and fengshuism


----------



## RacerX (Nov 14, 2010)

What do you charge for a well done job like that?


----------

